# Hair dos



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

English - YouTube hunter hair and cronofthehorse has an awesome video on how to get any length of hair up into the helmet nicely. You may need an upsized helmet

Western- wp only a long pony or bun. Reining I don't know? Gaming I think anything goes. If you're doing the horsemanship/showmanship a low bun tied w a net.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

Hunt seat- H/J type tuck it up under the helmet. At Arab, morgan flat type stuff (idk what else) they usually just have a bun.
WP or western Eq-BUN!
Reining-pony tail, braid or bun

Gaming-whatever the heck you want


----------

